# familycheftalk.com



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I opened it in a new tab and will take a look.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I joined!

Thanks kwikfish!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

kwikfishron said:


> VerticalScope the parent company of DIY has just launched a new site Family Chef Talk Forum
> 
> I'd like to encourage the cooking enthusiast here at DIY to join and become active if you like.
> This is a new build so you'd be getting in on the ground floor


I'm gonna join. Thanks. 
I have been a member here for several years, Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums A very comprehensive forum. I have learned many things here.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

The site just launched yesterday and they're still making tweaks to it.

I'm sure they'd appreciate folks at least making an intro post to help get the ball rolling.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@kwikfishron 
I tried to look at it. Do we have to formally sign up?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You do not have to sign up to look. @Nik333


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

kwikfishron said:


> You do not have to sign up to look. @Nik333


Did you ban me? 😁
It showed me signed out.. It wouldn't accept my usual creds.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Nik333 said:


> Did you ban me? 😁
> It showed me signed out.. It wouldn't accept my usual creds.


Not yet but time is on my side


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nik333 said:


> Did you ban me? 😁
> It showed me signed out.. It wouldn't accept my usual creds.


Sorry. My mistake. I am signed out but can look. It doesn't like my usual info.
Hey, I'm only ornery on CBR.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Great!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Where is everyone?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The Powerhouse cook is a little sick.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I tried 8 times to register and never got the confirmation email.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> I tried 8 times to register and never got the confirmation email.


I experience no problems. Perhaps your ISP has their spam filter too high.

I joined. If you want to PM me your UN over there I will PM the admin over there.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Still no joy. I don't think it's my spam filter, it lets everything that isn't specifically blocked get through.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

New sites or those in a bad IP range often get trashed before they reach the box. Especially when they send out very similar emails in a short period of time.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm in now. Sometime between my "no joy" post and now all those mail turned up in my junk mail folder. Fixed.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I know with the other "specific" forums associated with this forum, there is a dividing line between electricians and DIYers for example, and they don't mix. Is this forum going to be the same way with snooty chefs poo pooing the cooks formerly on our forum? I hate that the good recipes and people will now be on another forum and not posting here. Seems sort of divisive. But, it's not here to please me.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm just guessing, but, I would bet that the cozy, comfortable, informal cooking forum here will continue.

Say a prayer for Joann (Two Knots) & her husband who have Covid.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> I tried 8 times to register and never got the confirmation email.


@Admin I am having the same issue. No confirmation email. I requested it "Resent" just a few minutes ago. Its the same email as I use for here and electriciantalk.com
Thanks

Oh...can I register again using a different email address?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I tried registering again using another email address. Got the email but "Confirm Your Email" address button took me back to the front page telling me the same thing. "Waiting for approval" with the old email address. The one I used first.
So no chef talk for me yet. @Admin


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

There are rules about copying anything & putting it on the site.

I've noticed for years that there are no Copyrights on recipes?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

J. V. said:


> I tried registering again using another email address. Got the email but "Confirm Your Email" address button took me back to the front page telling me the same thing. "Waiting for approval" with the old email address. The one I used first.
> So no chef talk for me yet. @Admin


You may get a faster response using the 'Contact Us' located at the bottom of the page at FCT.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

kwikfishron said:


> You may get a faster response using the 'Contact Us' located at the bottom of the page at FCT.


That will be Monday if I'm lucky. Thanks though.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

@Admin I figured it out.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> Say a prayer for Joann (Two Knots) & her husband who have Covid.



Do you have any details? I noticed her missing posts.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Colbyt said:


> Do you have any details? I noticed her missing posts.


No, she just told me by PM. Not too sick, mainly very tired.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I have thought about her and the other other knot more than once today.

I hope it winds up being mild and they both recover fully.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Get well soon @Two Knots!!!!!!!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes. We’re still not feeling well. Our Christmas plans have all been canceled it will just be the two of us. As we’re still contagious ( I think)
I didn’t do any holiday baking or food prep…bummer. I have fried eggplant in the freezer, so, I’ll make eggplant parmigiana and ravioli for the two of us.

Anyhow, if I join the new cooking group ( haven’t decided yet) but, I’ll still post here.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

So happy to hear the worst of it is over for both of you. Stay home inside and warm and Happy Holidays just in case you don't feel like making it back before then.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Hope you're both feeling better soon.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I signed up and haven’t received a conformation email yet?
what’s taking so long? I also couldn’t put in a password …it
looked like a password was put in already?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

A few have had problems with that.
Have you checked your spam folder?
This is a new site build so there may be a few quirks along the way.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, no email was sent.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, no email was sent.


Did you use Two Knots as the username?
If I know the username, I can ping the powers and get this fixed.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes I did, thanks


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, it went into a junk mail…but, it says, we cannot activate your account because we cannot
recognize your email? This is the email that I always use. Ron I’m sending you a pm.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, Ron, You got me in. Thanks. 🥰


----------

